# Cargador baterías con trafo de alimentación de aparatos



## Ferny (Dic 17, 2005)

Ante todo un saludo al foro

Comento mi duda. Tengo un transformador de tensión de red a continua de 12 V y 500 mA, que se utilizaba como adaptador en algún aparato de casa... Ahora mismo tengo el transformador sin usar, y se me ocurre utilizarlo como cargador para unas baterías, ya que tengo varias baterías y un solo cargador. Las baterías son las siguientes:

NiMH 8.4 V 1600 mAh
NiMH 9.6 V 2400 mAh
NiCD 9.6 V 650 mAh
NiCD 9 V 150 mAh

El cargador que tengo actualmente es de 9.6 V (realmente da 11.6 V) y 180 mAh, y me permite cargar esas baterías.

La idea es tener dos cargadores, y si me puedo ahorrar el dinero de comprar un cargador, pues mejor. ¿Se podría utilizar el transformador que mencioné al principio para cargar alguna de estas baterías? Aunque haya que hacerle algún pequeño apaño.

Un saludo


----------



## Raflex (Dic 26, 2005)

Hola, si puedes usar ese transformador, el circuito es mas simple para cargar baterias de NiCd, ya que basta con hacer un limitador de corriente, para las de NiMH el circuito es un poco mas elaborado aunque puede funcionar con el mismo limitador de corriente que usas para las de NiCd.


----------



## Ferny (Dic 27, 2005)

Gracias por tu respuesta.

Una duda que tengo es sobre la tensión que da, ¿tiene que ser la misma de la batería (o sea en torno a 9 V), o da igual que sean 12 V? Y otra cosa, ¿qué me sugieres para hacer el limitador de corriente?

¡Un saludo y feliz navidad!


----------



## Raflex (Dic 27, 2005)

El cargador debe darte un voltaje mayor al de la bateria, el transformador de 12v ya con su puente de diodos y filtraje te va dar alrededor de 16V, con ese voltaje puedes trabajar. Para el limitador de corriente puedes usar el LM317 configurado como regulador de corriente (no como regulador de voltaje).

http://www.national.com/ds.cgi/LM/LM117.pdf

En este enlace puedes bajar la hoja de datos donde viene la configuracion current regulator.


----------



## xuli (Ene 11, 2006)

Hola ante todo presentarme porke soy nuevo me llamo xuli, primero felicitaros por el foro, en segundo lugar el motivo de mi consulta es  ke no encuentro el diagrama para configurar un lm317 como regulador de corriente alguien me puede ayudar?

Saludos


----------



## Ferny (Ene 11, 2006)

http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM117.pdf

Mira en la pagina 17, la figura de abajo ("Precision current limiter"). La intensidad que sale es la tensión de referencia (Vref = 1.25 V) entre el valor del potenciometro. Por ejemplo si quieres sacar 100 mA entonces pones en el potenciometro 12.5 ohmios, es regulable

Un saludo


----------

